# I need piggy people



## iluvmybuns (Jul 5, 2007)

I am thinking that I really wanta guinea pig(or two). Obviously I would only be getting one from a shelter. But I have a few questions before I decide for sure. Any advice on this would be greatly appreciated. I have 2 free roam buns. I would never let them interact with the pig(s). I know that they need a large cage and exercise also. I'd have a piggy run.

Could I house them on top of my bunnies NIC cage? I think I've seen that done.

How much exercise do they need daily?

Are they litter trainable?

Do they do better in pairs?(I'd def. get 2 if so) And do they bond like bunnies or can you put any 2 together? 

I've seen all this info on websites but I generally trust you guys more than a website. Anyone with a lot of piggy knowledge please chime in.


----------



## Michaela (Jul 5, 2007)

I've never had a piggie, butI really want a pair, and have recently started researching about them, I think this site is great, especially for cages, http://www.guineapigcages.com/


----------



## Munchkin (Jul 5, 2007)

*I recently got 2 guinea pigs, and allow them out time with two of my bonded bunnies - while I keep an eye. They all get on great but to answer your questions:

1) Guinea pigs prefer not to be on a floor level cage, so yes, you could house them on top of the buns - see the link Micheala gave you for some fantastic ideas for housing.

2) They are similar to rabbits in this respect - needing space to run laps and popcorn (guinea version of binkies)

3) Not litter trainable to the same degree as rabbits but people have had success. The forums on Michaela's link give great advice on this kind of thing.

4) It's very important to have a friend for your guinea as they are herd animals and highly sociable. The best pairings seem to be with two girls together. Bonding is easier than with bunnies but you still have to be careful when introducing new animals.

Although you are nervous about advice from other sites - that link above is amazing. Try it. 



iluvmybuns wrote: *


> I am thinking that I really wanta guinea pig(or two). Obviously I would only be getting one from a shelter. But I have a few questions before I decide for sure. Any advice on this would be greatly appreciated. I have 2 free roam buns. I would never let them interact with the pig(s). I know that they need a large cage and exercise also. I'd have a piggy run.
> 
> Could I house them on top of my bunnies NIC cage? I think I've seen that done.
> 
> ...


----------



## naturestee (Jul 5, 2007)

I don't know much about piggies, but I do read the site Michaela posted because they build NIC cages. Everyone there considers this site to be the best info website available:

http://www.guinealynx.com/index.html


----------



## binkies (Jul 5, 2007)

Sounds like great advice all the way around. Not much to add. I do have my pigs on top of the rabbits, I think it is a great way to save space and the pigs are less afraid being off the floor.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 5, 2007)

I like this site www.caviesgalore.com


----------



## binkies (Jul 5, 2007)

I am not a big fan anymore of that site, they have given some not so good medical advice.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 5, 2007)

:shock:


----------



## binkies (Jul 5, 2007)

My first worry was them giving straight ivermectin, without measuring or dilution. You can easily overdose, been proven a zillion times. But they swear you can't.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 5, 2007)

Talking about that umm I did the first dose for the boys. Should I do a seconf one? They don't have any.


----------



## iluvmybuns (Jul 5, 2007)

Okay thanks guys, I'll look over the sites. So if I really want to do it, the housing thing would be perfect. And I would probably go fora pair that comes together...


----------



## binkies (Jul 5, 2007)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Talking about that umm I did the first dose for the boys. Should I do a seconf one? They don't have any.



I wouldn't worry about it. Only if they had seemed itchy. It was a preventative dose.





iluvmybuns: sounds like you have everything in place for getting some great pets!


----------



## Katrina (Jul 6, 2007)

Why would you only be getting one froma shelter? Many shelters have tons of bonded pairs of guinea pigs. That's how I got both of my pairs. Try seeing if shelters have already bonded guineas (you will be surprised how many you will find). 

Guinea pigs can be litter trained but it is very hard to do so I always just used bedding throughout the whole cage. 

I have never had a bunny while having guineas so I don't know if you could house them above the bunnies but I would go with a no. It's just safer that way.. but maybe someone else will know more. 

As for exercise. Usually they get a lot in their cages. Take them out, of course, but they don't need the outside time to exercise, it is more to let them have time with you and time where theyare more free. They run around like crazy in the cage and mine always got enough exercise that way but it was nice to let them out and explore the world around them. 

*iluvmybuns wrote: *


> I am thinking that I really wanta guinea pig(or two). Obviously I would only be getting one from a shelter. But I have a few questions before I decide for sure. Any advice on this would be greatly appreciated. I have 2 free roam buns. I would never let them interact with the pig(s). I know that they need a large cage and exercise also. I'd have a piggy run.
> 
> Could I house them on top of my bunnies NIC cage? I think I've seen that done.
> 
> ...


----------



## grumpybabies (Jul 6, 2007)

I would like to add that keeping them on the top of your rabbits will be fine, however they have no comprehension of height so they will just walk off the edge and fall if you ever accidentally leave a door open, so you know to be extra careful. 

They do need exercise like rabbits, and mine eat grass more than all my rabbits put together and i have a lot of rabbits lol. 

Definitely get a pair at least, i had one that nearly died of shock years ago because i got it from a petshop and my mum would only allow me to have one, but after she agreed for me to have a friend for it, he was fine. 

And i have to say from my own experience unfortunately, when they get ill they are not easy to rescue from passing on, i have lost 4 now in 2 weeks due to an infection, so if your heart breaks easily be careful! (i would like to add they all had immediate vet attention)


----------



## missyscove (Jul 6, 2007)

*Katrina wrote: *


> Why would you only be getting one froma shelter? Many shelters have tons of bonded pairs of guinea pigs. That's how I got both of my pairs. Try seeing if shelters have already bonded guineas (you will be surprised how many you will find).


I think the "only" was with respect to the shelter. As in, she wouldn't get one (or two) any where else.


----------



## Haley (Jul 6, 2007)

Or maybe you should adopt a living room bunny?!! I know one who acts like a Piggy:








:biggrin2:


----------



## luvthempigs (Jul 6, 2007)

I just have to jump in here and give my two cents 

I happen to be a member at Cavies Galore (have been for a few years now) I completely trust advice given from mods/long time members. I have personally treated many of my own guinea pigs with ivermectin (horse wormer straight from the tube) and I *know *it's safe (have treated very young/small guinea pigs as well as pregnant pigs with no ill effects) 

Routine worming of guinea pigs is pretty much handledthe same as a horse owner would do. I have had horses for years and I would never have the vet come out to worm them that would be insane and cost a fortune (of course, it would make the vet happy) There is no reason to take a guinea pig to the vet and pay an office call and pay a rediculous price for the wormer. 

Remember that the internet serves as a place to share experience and ideas. It is then up to each owner to do what they feel best for them and their animals 

JadeIcing, Treatment needs to be repeated every seven to ten days for a total of three times if your pig(s) have mites.


----------



## binkies (Jul 6, 2007)

*luvthempigs wrote: *


> I just have to jump in here and give my two cents
> 
> I happen to be a member at Cavies Galore (have been for a few years now) I completely trust advice given from mods/long time members. I have personally treated many of my own guinea pigs with ivermectin (horse wormer straight from the tube) and I *know *it's safe (have treated very young/small guinea pigs as well as pregnant pigs with no ill effects)
> 
> ...



I wasn't saying go to thevet, I was saying it needs to be diluted and measured!

Alicia's pigs don't have mites, they were treated as a precaution because they made a 14 hour trip to her house. They had no signs when I got them/kept them or when she got them.


----------



## iluvmybuns (Jul 6, 2007)

Okay lets not turn the piggy thread into a piggy battle pleeeeeez. Thanks!

Sorry if I was unclear, I did mean I'd get them from a shelter no matter what. One or two. 

Now I know if I do it, I'll go to a shelter, get a bonded pair, house them on top of the bunny cage, and give them daily exercise.

Now I just need to decide if I'm going to or not. Boyfriend is already shooting it down, but it's my house, my pig choice.

Thanks guys I heart RO


----------



## Pipp (Jul 6, 2007)

We've all been known to get grumpy at times. :biggrin2:

That's why :grumpy:is one of my fav's.  

It's a lovely day, isn't it. :lalalala: 

:jumpforjoy:

Let's keep it that way. :flowerskiss:

Everybody hug your bunnies and piggies. :bunnieskiss



sas 

(with apologies to those down undersuffering through a nasty winter day that isn't lovely at all!)


----------



## binkies (Jul 7, 2007)

I apologize. 

Havinga bad day and shouldn't have taken it out on anyone.


----------



## iluvmybuns (Jul 7, 2007)

:hug:We still love you.

So do you think I need some piggies or what??


----------



## binkies (Jul 7, 2007)

Everyone needs piggies!!! What kind of question was that!? :yes:


----------



## iluvmybuns (Jul 14, 2007)

Well I'm buying a house in March. SO I'll wait til then and get me some pigs.

UNLESS Someone tells me about some piggies in dire need of rescue around here...... I'm tooooo much of a big softie.


----------



## ellissian (Jul 15, 2007)

I'm not trying to disrespect any site or cause an arguement but the best forum and site I've found is Guinea Lynx. 

I have not read through all the posts properly but did someone say you have to worm pigs routinely?


----------



## Linz_1987 (Jul 15, 2007)

Aww if you lived nearer you could have my two hehe. Nah I wouldnt give them up tO the world! Even thoug im allergic to them I just get on with it now.

I have two bonded boys (brothers) and they get along fine. I think one thinks its a girl though assometimes theytry to reproduce! 

They are such fun animals to have and very vocal. I have to clean them out properly twice a week as they arent as clean as rabbits. But you gotta love piggies!

:biggrin2:


----------



## binkies (Jul 15, 2007)

*ellissian wrote: *


> I'm not trying to disrespect any site or cause an arguement but the best forum and site I've found is Guinea Lynx.
> 
> I have not read through all the posts properly but did someone say you have to worm pigs routinely?


Not worm them exactly. The ivermectin is a wormer for cows and the sort. It treats mites on guinea pigs.


----------



## ellissian (Jul 15, 2007)

Oh right I'm glad I checked first, I was just about to get on my soap box! lol I had images to people worming pigs like cats and dogs.


----------



## Chickenlittle586 (Jul 16, 2007)

wait a minute.......you have to worm guinea pigs?!?!?!?!


----------



## ellissian (Jul 16, 2007)

No! Thats why I was checking no one was giving out that advice.


----------

